# اقتراح هام: خاصية عدم تكرار المواضيع و الردود



## Scofield (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*هاى عليكم كلكم
يا ريت يكون فيه خاصية لعدم تكرار المواضيع و الردود وياريت لو فيه خاصية فارق زمنى بين كل رد و آخر لنفس العضو يبقى كويس جدا
و ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح هام: خاصية عدم تكرار المواضيع و الردود*


الفارق الزمني موجود وهو نصف دقيقة بين رد و اخر
اما تكرار المواضيع فهو ليس ممكن defaultly


----------

